# New Jersey town caught growing marijuana



## StoneyBud (Sep 11, 2009)

New Jersey town caught growing marijuana on High Street

:holysheep:

Thursday, 10 September 2009

Citizen discovers pot plants growing in Millville flower baskets. 

The marijuana plant has been around and has a rich history. Chinese cultures were growing pot more than 2,000 years ago.

For some New Jerseyans, when you talk about the fall harvest, they are not talking sweet Jersey corn or plump pumpkins. It's pot.

Enter Millville, New Jersey ... a quiet town of about 27,000 residents and about an hour's drive from Atlantic City.

Two plants, which appeared to be of the cannabis persuasion, were found growing in one of the city-owned hanging flower baskets by a person strolling along the city's Glasstown Arts District. :watchplant:

The basket that held the plants was, fittingly, located on High Street.
According to pressofAtlanticCity.com, three uniformed officers propped up a ladder next to the lamp post and retrieved the basket early Tuesday afternoon. 

The two plants were plucked from the bucket and taken to the police station. :cop:

The flowers are maintained by the city's Parks and Recreation Department. Officials with the department could not be reached for comment. :smoke1:

Town resident Pam Elliott wondered aloud how long the plants had been growing and why no one spotted them until Tuesday. 

"I love flowers, right," she said. "We watch the guys every day, faithfully come out and water and fertilize every basket. 

That fertilizer is so good." :hubba:


----------



## AsianSky (Sep 11, 2009)

I did read the story on this Stoney . I was laugh alot when i heard this news . I bet this was did on purpose . High street <<<<<LOL Something for the public to think about uh ! Flowers and Pots <<<<<No harm to anyone !!


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 11, 2009)

AsianSky said:
			
		

> I did read the story on this Stoney . I was laugh alot when i heard this news . I bet this was did on purpose . High street <<<<<LOL Something for the public to think about uh ! Flowers and Pots <<<<<No harm to anyone !!


I know a town in Nevada that someone planted about 100 MJ plants in the flower strip in front of the Sheriffs Station. The plants got to about a foot tall before someone finally noticed what they had growing.

I thought that was a hoot!


----------



## AcesUp (Sep 11, 2009)

Hummm. Feeling a little mischievous now. :hubba:


----------



## midnight_toker (Sep 11, 2009)

Exactly what I was thinking, Aces.  lol


----------



## midnight_toker (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey, you know, we could be like Johnny Appleseed.  We can carry seeds with us in the spring and throw them around everywhere.  If we had thousands of plants popping up everywhere, how could they keep people from it?   Of course, it'd be full of seeds and malnourished and stuff, but, as a form of protest?  Hmmmm, I say we do it!  he he


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks, Fruity .  Our local starbcks is growing mj, too.  I know because I pushed a bagseed into the middle of their pretty landscaping.  I stopped for coffee day before yesterday - it's about 18 inches high :hubba:.  I'm trying to decide how stupid it would be to try to take it's pic.  It occurs to me that I should have planted an auto - it would have been ready in a few weeks .


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 11, 2009)

very cute guys jus rememebr a lot fo those places have video surveilence..You R on camera if U R in public. I watched a show about this and it was amazing.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 11, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Thanks, Fruity . Our local starbcks is growing mj, too. I know because I pushed a bagseed into the middle of their pretty landscaping. I stopped for coffee day before yesterday - it's about 18 inches high :hubba:. I'm trying to decide how stupid it would be to try to take it's pic. It occurs to me that I should have planted an auto - it would have been ready in a few weeks .


 


Art thats for their new flavor...Blueberry coffe...lol
or better yet the muffins!


----------



## AsianSky (Sep 11, 2009)

> Hey, you know, we could be like Johnny Appleseed. We can carry seeds with us in the spring and throw them around everywhere. If we had thousands of plants popping up everywhere, how could they keep people from it? Of course, it'd be full of seeds and malnourished and stuff, but, as a form of protest? Hmmmm, I say we do it! he he


 
:rofl: Oh my gosh why dont i think of that ...Good idea, i love it . Seed them hermies and put them in good uses . Pop a couples at the mall, the court-yard, the public parks, and .......everywhere . HAHAHAHA . Keep them leo buzy !!!



> very cute guys jus rememebr a lot fo those places have video surveilence..You R on camera if U R in public. I watched a show about this and it was amazing.


 
I dont think so 2Dog bro ....holding small seeds in your hand ....stick them in the public landscaping .......i dont think the vid will pick up something as small as seeds . Pretend you drop or lost something . ....put the seeds under the soils . Months later ........wait for a good show !! LOL take a pic of the plant might be bad though .......



> . Our local starbcks is growing mj, too. I know because I pushed a bagseed into the middle of their pretty landscaping. I stopped for coffee day before yesterday - it's about 18 inches high :hubba:.


 
Where that starbucks at ?


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

i can stick a small rooted clone in the ground of a flower bed as fast as a seed, and it will have a much better survival rate so im thinkin where am i gonna do this next summer,

im gonna think about it, but im going to do it.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 11, 2009)

AsianSky said:
			
		

> I dont think so 2Dog bro ....holding small seeds in your hand ....stick them in the public landscaping .......i dont think the vid will pick up something as small as seeds . Pretend you drop or lost something . ....put the seeds under the soils . Months later ........wait for a good show !! LOL take a pic of the plant might be bad though .......



Exactly .  It was by the trash can so I walked over to the can, "missed" the can with my cup, planted the seed, picked up the cup and threw it away.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 11, 2009)

What u do is take a hand full of seeds and go around to all the nursery's and dropp those seeds here and there in there pots..

I agree spring it time to Spread the seed all over the town like Johnny Appleseeds..


----------



## AsianSky (Sep 11, 2009)

No legalization .........time to start revolution :woohoo: :evil:


----------



## 420benny (Sep 11, 2009)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> i can stick a small rooted clone in the ground of a flower bed as fast as a seed, and it will have a much better survival rate so im thinkin where am i gonna do this next summer,
> 
> im gonna think about it, but im going to do it.



Court House, banks, police station, churches, medians, roundabouts.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 12, 2009)

having had one of my female plants pollenated by an outside source makes me leery of the idea of thousands of potentially male plants growing wild and spreading pollen all over the wind..


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok, I'm gonna be Johnny Freakin Marijuana Seed

I'm gonna plant the planet.

Watch your window planter... nothing is safe from...

Johnny Freakin Marijuana Seed!


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 12, 2009)

I want to see a healthy, 8 foot Marijuana plant, growing in the Rose Garden of the White House.

THAT'S when I'll be satisfied.

hehe...ok, I'm toasted...


----------



## kasgrow (Sep 12, 2009)

Overgrow, I am always planting seeds. I collect any seeds I find and stick them in the ground in all kinds of places, even federal facilities. The more against weed a place is the more fun it is.


----------



## Drone69 (Sep 14, 2009)

A few years ago I heard that someone had planted seeds outside the new court. Don`t know if was true or not. I never saw any growing when I went past.


----------



## bulzeye (Sep 16, 2009)

Drone69 said:
			
		

> A few years ago I heard that someone had planted seeds outside the new court. Don`t know if was true or not. I never saw any growing when I went past.


 
I saw same thing there's a picture somewhere on net. it was less then a half foot tall. ill try and find.


----------



## AsianSky (Sep 17, 2009)

Good lord !! I just saw some post about N.j is changing its laws on marijuana . Wow !! I bet these spread of seeds really got some impact on them politicians . LOL !!! Harray .....suck to be anywhere else in the east coast !! They're just start to appriecated the use of herb as medical use !   . Slowdy


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 17, 2009)

I wonder when these cities will realise how much money they can make off the clubs...Like san fran or LA...so many tourists and so much money!


----------



## blogposter12 (Sep 20, 2009)

haha, that's hilarious.


----------

